# Jackets being stolen from school



## leeanne

My son got two new jackets at the beginning of the year, and one for his birthday last May. 

One new jacket was a leather look-alike and so matched my son's personality. His first day of school was only a couple of hours long and I could swear that he put it in my van when he got in that same day. 3-4 days later I was thinking about this jacket and that I should bring it into the house. It was nowhere in my van. I cannot understand someone stealing it from my van as nothing else was taken. It's bizarre. So maybe he did leave it at school? We had checked the lost and found, etc. and it's not there.

Anyhow, I've replaced that one but he hasn't worn it yet as I want to put his name in it.

Last night I just realized that two of his other jackets (hoodies) were not in the house nor have I seen them since last week or so. These I know were worn to school by him. Will they be in the lost and found? I bet they won't be.

So who the hell is stealing jackets? I will be having a word with teacher this morning as this is getting costly and it pisses me off to no end.

Have any of you experienced your children's clothes being taken from school?


----------



## Cariad_bach

:growlmad: Ditto .. 2 coats so far for my DS, a rain mac and his proper school coat (has the school crest on it etc) he says they just weren't on his peg at the end of the day.
I was hoping that if some other boy had taken them by mistake their parents would return them the next day (they do have my sons name and class in etc) .. i mean it would be easily done because they all have new pegs this term, but nothing yet and its been 2 weeks so ive had a word with his teacher and shes going to 'look into it for me'.


Id go and ask them about it hun xx


----------



## Mumof42009

Ive had this alot since mine have started school 1st jumpers then coats and now lunchboxes. I think kids put each other upto it and dare each other to take things. It happened to my friends son a day after he had a brand new make coat and she went into the school said to them if the coat wasnt found she was going to bring the police into school the next day the coat was there.
Something i learnt instead of writing names in the labels or putting labels on i write inside the item in marker pen on the fabric so it cant be cut off or removed and if it does get scrubbed out theres a good chance you are going to know its yours. 
Its so annoying though i would go into the school if i was you xx


----------



## leeanne

I was going to use a permanent marker to write his name in it.

Sad thing is, last year a jacket went missing of his a month or two into the school year.

I will be having a word with the teacher today. This is getting costly!


----------



## leeanne

Cariad_bach said:


> :growlmad: Ditto .. 2 coats so far for my DS, a rain mac and his proper school coat (has the school crest on it etc) he says they just weren't on his peg at the end of the day.
> I was hoping that if some other boy had taken them by mistake their parents would return them the next day (they do have my sons name and class in etc) .. i mean it would be easily done because they all have new pegs this term, but nothing yet and its been 2 weeks so ive had a word with his teacher and shes going to 'look into it for me'.
> 
> 
> Id go and ask them about it hun xx

Doesn't it just piss you off? Gosh I feel as though they are my things. 

My OH told me I shouldn't buy him nice clothes...jokingly of course.


----------



## fluffyblue

my daughter is 9 and is having pens and pencils go missing out of her pencil case, its the first year they are allowed it. Today she had her homework nicked !!


----------



## honeybuns72

This happened to my youngest son last September too. First day of school and low and behold his new coat wasn't on his peg at home time. My son looked everywhere but it was never found. My friend later informed me that her sons coat had gone missing on that day too. Apparently she was saying it's the parents that take them at the beginning of term so that they don't have to buy their own kids ones for the up coming winter :growlmad: OMG I said no way I doubt that but she was adamant that she had heard one of the girls at her work place talking about it :dohh: Still not sure if it's true though...... although thinking about it it does make sense. I only give him his older brother's stuff for school now cause like you say it gets really expensive replacing all their stuff not to mention bloody annoying.


----------



## v2007

Only 1 coat in 5 years of Primary school has been nicked. 

Not bad but still pees me off. 

V xxxx


----------



## Dinoslass

Children and jackets.... awful. Esp my eldest son. He still (at 17!!) leaves his coat or jacket everywhere. Goes to school with one, comes home without. It drives me crazy!!


----------



## Weeplin

Yikes. I'll have to watch out for this. Aimee hasn't had anything knicked...yet.


----------



## Jody R

I took a coat from school once when I was about 7. I thought it was mine, it was on the peg next to mine and exactly the same. I forgot that I hadn't worn mine that day and when I got home my mum realised and we took it right back.

The girl it belonged to used to copy my clothes as we were at a school without uniforms. If I wore something she liked she would turn up in it the following week. Thinking about it now it was probably her mum that saw my clothes and liked them but at that age I thought it was her fault. 

I wouldn't have taken a coat on purpose but if someone has taken your sons by mistake it's a bit odd that it has happened three times already without anyone bringing them back. Okay they may not look at the name tape every day but they ought to realise sooner or later and if it's non-uniform they should realise very quickly that their child has someone elses clothes on.

My nephew's coat was confiscated at school for having a logo on it even though it was still all black and fitted school policy. The teacher said he could have it back at the end of the day and then lost it. It wasn't a cheap coat but the school have been really bad and refused to replace it.

They should keep the coat pegs in the classrooms for younger children and let older ones have a locker or carry their coats about.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

i know at my school it was a bit of a "game" one i realise now is not funny lol .. to hide peoples coats .. i dont mean move them i mean ... in the bins janitor cupboards un used class rooms just anywhere! and alot were never found! oh and backpacks! it was random, they were just taken from pegs and dumped, sometimes a person would just walk past take one from a peg walk it half way to there next lesson and leave it there!.. (over end of the building!) you just learned not to leave ure back and coat out! .. i brought a locker !.. so maybe its something like this ?


----------



## lynne192

this happened at my son's nursery and happened when i was at school think its pretty common, during PE in highschool i had my whole uniform stolen lol was not fun walking home that day!


----------



## Louise23

Same my 5yr old is yr 1 and between nursery and reception we had 3jumpers a coat a school bag go.. now in yr one she used her p.e kit twice and its dissapeared.. its not the point i only paid a tenner.. its the point i should be able to send her to school with her things (which are clearly named) and have her bring them home again.


----------



## indy and lara

Kids often take other peoples' bits and pieces home with them. Not everyone writes names on them either so that is not always helpful. I once had a parent screaming and shouting at me because her son was home with the wrong jacket- she was yelling that I should have known it was the wrong one because it didn't smell of Bold!


----------

